# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع صغير

## علي الشعيبي

نموذج لدراسة جدوى اقتصادية للمشروع الصغير
( أ )بيانات الدراسة التسويقية
(أ/ 1) ما هي قنوات التسويق المقترحة لمنتجاتك ( مكان وطرق التوزيع ) ؟
(أ/ 2) ما هو إجمالي منتجاتك السنوية
أنواع المنتجات الوحدة سعر بيع الوحدة الكمية إجمالي القيمة
حجم مبيعاتك السنوية المتوقعة
*في حالة المشروعات الخدمية تستبدل المنتجات بالإيرادات
**في حالة المشروعات التجارية تستبدل المنتجات بالمبيعات
صفحة 1 من 9
( ب ) بيانات الدراسة الإنتاجية
(ب/ 1) ما هو موقف المشروع حاليًا :
ضع علامة صح أمام حالة مشروعك الآن :
نشاط قائم ويعمل والغرض منه دراسة عمل توسعات بالمشروع ---- -- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- ---
نشاط جديد --- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- --
(ب/ 2) المكان
مدى توفر المكان (إيجار /تمليك) --- --- --- -- المساحة --- --- -- --- --- -- مترًا مربعًا
إذا كان المكان تمليك : قيمة الأرض : ---- --- -- - --- --- --- - قيمة المباني : --- - --- --- --- -- --- --
المقدم : ---- -- --- --- -- أقساط سنويًا : -- --- --- --- -- --- --- --- -- --- -
إذا كان المكان إيجار : قيمة الإيجار السنوي : --- --- -- - --- --- --- -- --- -
(ب/ 3) الآلات والمعدات:
البيان العدد قيمة الوحدة الإجمالي
(أ) إجمالي قيمة المعدات الحالية (إن وجدت)
(ب) المعدات والآلات المطلوبة
إجمالي قيمة المعدات الحالية والمطلوبة
(ب/ 4) ما قيمة استثماراتك الأخرى في المشروع ؟
عملة البلد
وسائل النقل والانتقال --- --- --- -- --- ---
أثاث ومفروشات ومهمات أمن صناعي --- --- --- -- --- ---
مصاريف تأسيس ودراسة --- --- --- -- --- ---
مصاريف تدريب وتجارب تشغيل --- --- --- -- --- ---
مصاريف تجهيز موقع العمل --- --- --- -- --- ---
صفحة 2 من 9
(ب/ 5) وصف الدورة الإنتاجية :
صف الدورة الإنتاجية منذ بدء شرائك للخامات حتى حصولك على قيمة مبيعاتك ، مع ذكر الزمن اللازم لهذه الفترة :
الزمن اللازم لدورة تشغيل بالشهور - --- --- --- -- --- -- شهر.
*في حالة المشروعات التجارية يجب وصف الدورة البيعية والشرائية.
(ب/ 6) الخامات السنوية شاملة التغليف (بدون هالك)
البيان الوحدة تكلفة الوحدة الكمية إجمالي القيمة
أذكر نسبة هالك الخامات لمشروعك --- --- --- - % الإجمالي بدون هالك
*في حالة المشروعات التجارية تستبدل الخامات بالمشتريات
(ب/ 7) الأجور السنوية :
البيان العدد قيمة الوحدة الإجمالي
(أ) إجمالي قيمة المعدات الحالية (إن وجدت)
(ب) المعدات والآلات المطلوبة
إجمالي الأجور السنوية ----- -- - --- ---
إجمالي عدد العاملات --- --- -- --- --- عاملة
صفحة 3 من 9
(ب/ 8) الاستهلاك السنوي من الطاقة والوقود والمياه:
عملة البلد
كهرباء (كيلو وات/ساعة) القيمة --- --- --- -- ---
وقود (سولار – بترين – غاز) القيمة --- --- --- -- ---
مياه القيمة --- --- --- -- ---
أجمالي الكهرباء والوقود والمياه سنويًا --- --- --- -- ---
(ب/ 9) المصاريف الإدارية والعمومية :
عملة البلد
تليفون --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
بريد --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
دمغات --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
فاكس --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
أخرى * --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
إجمالي --- --- --- -- --- - --- --- --- -- ---
* تشمل الدعاية والإعلان والتسويق والنقل.
صفحة 4 من 9
(ج) الدراسة المالية
أو ً لا : التكاليف الاستثمارية الكلية
(ج/ 1) الأصول الثابتة :
عملة البلد
--- -- --- --- --- ( X ) • الأراضي
--- -- --- --- --- ( XX ) • المباني والمنشآت
--- -- --- --- --- ( • الآلات والمعدات بالتركيبات (بند ب/ 3
--- -- --- --- --- ( • وسائل النقل والانتقال (بند ب/ 4
--- -- --- --- --- ( • الأثاث والمفروشات (بند ب/ 4
--- -- --- --- --- ( X XX ) • احتياطي طوارئ
--- -- --- --- --- ( • مصاريف تأسيس ودراسة (بند ب/ 4
--- -- --- --- --- ( • مصاريف تدريب وتجارب تشغيل (بند ب/ 4
--- -- --- --- --- ( • مصاريف تجهيز موقع العمل (بند ب/ 4
إجمالي الأصول الثابتة --- --- --- -- ---
توضيح كيفية حساب بعض الأصول الثابتة :
الأراضي : ( X)
( • إذا كانت الأرض مملوكة تكتب قيمة الأرض (بند ب/ 2
• إذا كانت الأرض إيجارًا يذكر قيمتها صفر.
المباني والمنشآت : ( XX)
( • إذا كانت المباني مملوكة تكتب قيمة المباني (بند ب/ 2
( • إذا كان الموقع إيجارًا وتم البناء عليه تكتب قيمته (بند ب/ 2
إحتياطي الطوارئ : ( XXX)
يمثل 10 % من قيمة الأرض والمباني ووسائل النقل والأثاث والمفروشات
الأرض + المباني + وسائل النقل + الأثاث والمفروشات ) ) × 10/1
بند ب/ 2 بند ب/ 2 بند ب/ 4 بند ب/ 4
دورة التشغيل :
ما دورة تشغيلك بالشهور ؟ -- --- --- --- - شهر
( للإجابة عن هذا السؤال راجع (بند ب/ 5
(ج/ 2) رأس المال العامل
عملة البلد
-1 مواد خام --- --- --- -- -
-2 أجور ومرتبات --- --- --- -- -
-3 وقود ومهمات وقطع غيار --- --- --- -- -
-4 مصاريف أخرى --- --- --- -- -
إجمالي رأس المال العامل --- --- --- -- -
صفحة 5 من 9
توضيح كيفية حساب بنود رأس المال العامل
1. المواد الخام :
( قيمة المواد الخام السنوية بند ب/ 6 ) × 12/1 × دورة التشغيل
2. الأجور والمرتبات :
( إجمالي الأجور السنوية بند ب/ 7 ) × 12/1 × دورة التشغيل
3. الوقود والطاقة والمياه :
( إجمالي الكهرباء والوقود والمياه بند ب/ 8 ) × 12/1 × دورة التشغيل
4. مصاريف أخرى :
100 (قيمة المعدات + قيمة وسائل النقل) + المصاريف الإدارية والعمومية} / الإيجار السنوي + 5 } × 12/1 × دورة التشغيل
بند 2 بند 3 بند 4
(ج/ 3) إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية
عملة البلد
--- -- --- --- --- ( (أ) الأصول الثابتة (بند ج/ 1
--- -- --- --- --- ( (ب) رأس المال العامل (بند ج/ 2
إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية --- --- --- -- ---
(ج/ 4) قيمة مساهمة صاحب المشروع
عملة البلد
(أ) مساهمة صاحب المشروع (رأس المال المستثمر) --- --- --- -- ---
(ب) الباقي (من مصادر أخرى) --- --- --- -- ---
إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية --- --- --- -- ---
صفحة 6 من 9
(ج/ 5) قائمة التدفق النقدي
بيانات التدفقات السنة
الأولى
السنة
الثانية
السنة
الثالثة
السنة
الرابعة
السنة
الخامسة
أو ً لا : التدفقات الداخلية
( الإيرادات ( 1
ثانيًا : التدفقات الخارجة
- مواد خام
- أجور ومرتبات
- صيانة وقطع غيار
- وقود ومياه وطاقة
- مصاريف تعبئة وتسويق
- مصاريف عمومية وإدارية
- الإيجار السنوي
- هالك الخامات
- تأمين مبنى ومعدات
( مجموعة تكاليف نقدية ( 2
( فوائد قروض (إذا وجدت) ( 3
(3) + (2) = ( مجموعة التدفقات الخارجة ( 4
(4) – (1) = ( صافي التدفقات ( 5
( أقساط القرض (إذا وجدت ) ( 6
صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط
(6) – (5) = (7)
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع ( 8
كيفية حساب عناصر قائمة التدفق النقدي
( فوائد القرض (إذا وجد) ( 3
يتم حسا***65169;***65260;ا وفقًا لفترات السماح والسداد وسعر الفائدة المحدد وفقًا لطبيعة المشروع كالآتي :
12 = الفائدة المستحقة شهريًا خلال فترات السماح ÷ سعر الفائدة × بالنسبة للفائدة خلال فترات السماح = قيمة القرض
داد
داد
الم
12 = الفائدة المستحقة شهريًا خلال فترات ÷ سعر الفائدة × ( بالنسبة للفائدة خلال فترات السداد = (رصيد القرض– القسط المسدد
الس
( أقساط القرض المستحقة سنويًا ( 6
عدد شهور الس ÷ 12 × يتم حسا***65169;***65260;ا وفقًا لفترات السداد المحددة وفقًا لطبيعة المشروع = قيمة القرض
: ( يتم حساب التدفق النقدي تجمع لكل سنة كالتالي ( 8
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع في السنة الأولى ( 1) = صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 1
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع في السنة الأولى ( 2) = صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 1
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 2
صفحة 7 من 9
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع في السنة الأولى ( 3) = صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 1
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 2
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 3
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع في السنة الأولى ( 4) = صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 1
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 2
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 3
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 4
( التدفق النقدي المتجمع في السنة الأولى ( 5) = صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 1
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 2
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 3
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 4
( + صافي التدفقات بعد سداد الأقساط في السنة ( 5
(ج/ 6) عناصر الإهلاك السنوي
البيان العدد قيمة الوحدة الإجمالي
% 5 ( المباني (بند ب/ 2
% 10 ( الآلات والمعدات (بند ب/ 3
% 20 ( وسائل النقل والإنتقال (بند ب/ 4
% 10 ( الأثاث والمفروشات (بند ب/ 4
% 10 ( إحتياطي طوارئ (بند ج/ 1
% 10 ( مصاريف تأسيس ودراسة (بند ب/ 4
% 10 ( مصاريف تدريب وتجارب (بند ب/ 4
% 10 ( مصاريف تجهيز موقع العمل (بند ب/ 4
إجمالي قيمة الإهلاك السنوي
كيفية حساب عناصر الإهلاك السنوي
أو ً لا : ابحث عن قيمة الأصل كما هو مشار في رقم البند وضعها في مكا***65255;***65260;ا.
ثانيًا : اضرب قيمة الأصل في نسبة الإهلاك.
ثالثًا : حاصل الضرب هو قيمة الإهلاك… وهكذا.
10/1 × ( مثال : إذا أردت أن توجد قيمة الإهلاك السنوي للمعدات = ( قيمة البند ب/ 3
ملاحظة : قيمة إهلاك المباني إذا كان قيمته أص ً لا صفرًا فيكون قيمة الإهلاك السنوي لها صفرًا (لاشيء).
صفحة 8 من 9
(ج/ 7) عناصر تكلفة التشغيل لسنة نمطية
عملة البلد
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -1 مواد خام ومواد تعبئة ووسيطة (بند ب/ 6
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -2 أجور ومرتبات (بند ب/ 7
-3 صيانة وقطع غيار --- --- --- -- --- -
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -4 كهرباء ووقود ومياه (بند ب/ 8
-5 مصاريف تعبئة وتسويق --- --- --- -- --- -
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -6 مصاريف إدارية (بند ب/ 9
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -7 الإيجار السنوي (بند ب/ 2
- --- -- --- --- --- ( -8 الإهلاكات (بند ج/ 6
-9 إستهلاك خامات --- --- --- -- --- -
-10 فوائد قروض --- --- --- -- --- -
-11 تأمين على المباني والمعدات --- --- --- -- --- -
إجمالي تكاليف التشغيل لسنة نمطية --- --- --- -- --- -
حساب بعض عناصر التشغيل :
( قيمة المعدات بند ب/ 3 + قيمة وسائل النقل بند ب/ 4 ) × 100/ -1 صيانة وقطع الغيار = 5
-2 مصاريف تعبئة وتسويق = قيمها بنفسك بدون خاما***59412;ا
( إجمالي الخامات بند ب/ 6 ) × ( -3 إستهلاك خامات = (نسبة الهالك بند ب/ 6
100 ÷ قيمة القرض × -4 فوائد القرض = نسبة الفائدة
( قيمة المباني بند ب/ 2 ) × 1000/3 + ( قيمة المعدات بند ب/ 3 ) × 100/ -5 التأمين = 1
(ج/ 8) كيفية حساب إجمالي الربح لسنة نمطية
( إجمالي الربح السنوي = ( إجمالي المبيعات بند أ/ 2 ) – ( تكاليف التشغيل بند ج/ 5
إجمالي الربح السنوي * = --- --- --- -- --- --- --- - بعملة البلد.
* يتم إحتساب الضرائب طبقًا لأحكام قانون الدولة.
صفحة 9 من 9

----------

